# Kaddy Fix - Lymm



## MarkA (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had a problem with my Powakaddy Freeway last couple of outings with it slowing down and cutting out - its about 6 yaers old and I was suspecting it might be time to change.
Anyways I took it in to Kaddy Fix in Lymm  told them what the problem was and left it with them. Anyway turns out it was a dicky connection after he'd checked everything. I asked them about changing and was told that my Trolley was in perfect nick with no faults and there was no point I'd be wasting my money. I was then charged Â£20 plus VAT.
I'm very impressed with the honesty and attention to detail, they are a properly run honest business who offers something that's been forgotten - SERVICE !
Full marks Mike and Louise

http://www.kaddyfix.co.uk/


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2014)

MarkA said:



			I've had a problem with my Powakaddy Freeway last couple of outings with it slowing down and cutting out - its about 6 yaers old and I was suspecting it might be time to change.
Anyways I took it in to Kaddy Fix in Lymm  told them what the problem was and left it with them. Anyway turns out it was a dicky connection after he'd checked everything. I asked them about changing and was told that my Trolley was in perfect nick with no faults and there was no point I'd be wasting my money. I was then charged Â£20 plus VAT.
I'm very impressed with the honesty and attention to detail, they are a properly run honest business who offers something that's been forgotten - SERVICE !
Full marks Mike and Louise

http://www.kaddyfix.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Nice review.  I've never been myself but I play at Lymm and know a lot of people who have used it.   Have heard nothing but good things about the place.


----------

